# i think my rat has something stuck in its throat!!



## mattE1990 (Apr 27, 2010)

hes doing a strange retching movement and looks like hes trying to clear something out of his throat! is there anything i can do?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

The best thing to do is leave him to get it out on his own. If it looks like he is having trouble breathing or his lips, tongue, or feet start to go blueish, then you might want to step in or rush him to a vet.

http://www.ratballs.com/RatTails/Tails098.html

That page has some good information.


----------



## mattE1990 (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks for youre advice, i think hes sorted it hisself, he seems to have stopped and has started to eat a little. I was just horrible to see and i panicked i think, especially as im in the uk where its half 8 and all the local vets have closed!! hopefully this is the end of it! thank you again


----------



## mattE1990 (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks for that website aswell... very good advice... this is my 7th rat and the first one to ever choke!!! must be rare?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

No problem, glad to hear he's doing better  I haven't had a rat choke yet, so it must be pretty uncommon. Any idea what it was that he was choking on, though? What do you feed him?


----------



## mattE1990 (Apr 27, 2010)

I think it was rice he was eating, in his cage he has rat nuggets, but we leave his cage open most of the time and id left my plate on the floor in the living room lol. Would be a bit surprised if he choked on rice though? ill keep investigating, dont want it to happen again!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

mattE1990 said:


> I was just horrible to see and i panicked i think, especially as im in the uk where its half 8 and all the local vets have closed!! hopefully this is the end of it! thank you again


Don't forget there are out of hours vets open if you ever need them.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

rice is sticky in throats, peanut butter is another culprit but the worst is bread (not crusts) for causing choke. Its not uncommon but most times we might not see it. I had rats choke on lab blocks in their greed LOL


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

lilspaz68 said:


> I had rats choke on lab blocks in their greed LOL


When I first got Gizmo he did that ALL the time eating lab blocks lol


----------

